# manuell installiertes phpmyadmin



## Rupertt (26. Aug. 2010)

HAllo,

wie gehe ich vor wenn ich phpmyadmin manuell installiert habe, da es nicht in den repos zu finde war?

Ich habe schon versucht symlinks ins ispconfig webroot zu setzen usw.
Ich habe dem Server eine IP im ispconfig zugewiesen, das dies probleme macht stand im englishen forum.


danke

Heiko


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2010)

1) Erzeuge eine neue webseite in ispconfig, z.b. phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de
2) Lade die phpmyadmin source sherunter und installiere es in das web Verzeichnis dieser neuen Webseite.


----------



## Rupertt (27. Aug. 2010)

mmh, der erste punkt ist das ich ja mehrere domans fahre, also müsste ich für jede domain eine phpmyadmin subdomains einrichten.

Zweite Frage ist wie kann ich den default link im ispconfig setzen, so das jeder client mit eine klick auf das Datenbanksymbol direkt im phpmyadmin für "seine" Domain landet?


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2010)

> mmh, der erste punkt ist das ich ja mehrere domans fahre, also müsste ich für jede domain eine phpmyadmin subdomains einrichten.


Nein, das macht man normalerweise nicht so. Man nimmt stattdessen die Hauptdomain des Servers bzw. eine Subdomain Deiner Firmendomain.



> Zweite Frage ist wie kann ich den default link im ispconfig setzen, so  das jeder client mit eine klick auf das Datenbanksymbol direkt im  phpmyadmin für "seine" Domain landet?


System > Interface config


----------



## Rupertt (27. Aug. 2010)

ok, das hab ich verstanden, funktioniert Problemlos.

Danke


----------

